# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Erken dönem türk devletleri

## anau2

ERKEN DÖNEM TÜRK DEVLETLERİ
Aralık 11, 2011
Bilinen ilk türk devleti olarak lanse edilen BÜYÜK HUN İMPARATORLUĞU öncesi kurulan türk devletleridir.

tarihin başlangıcından itibaren ilkel topluluklar halinde yaşayan turani proto türkler, devlet kurmadan önce kabileler halinde tarih sahnesine çıkmıştı;

bu türk toplulukları;

-OT-OZ KABİLESİMÖ 25.000′ler

-ON-OK HALKIMÖ 20.000-15000

-ANAU HALKLARIMÖ 12.000 (İlk medeniyeti kuran halktır)

-OGÜL-ULKUSMÖ 9000-7000

-OK-OZ-MÖ 7000′ler(İLK OĞUZLAR)

-OZ HALKI MÖ 6000-5000(UZLAR)

Bu kabile ve halklar sonrası ise nihayet ilk teşkilatlanma başlamış ve türk-turan tarihinde anav halkı ve oğuzların birleşmesi ile ilk türk devleti BİR OY BİL FEDERASYONU kurulmuştur. 

1-BİR-OY-BİL FEDERASYONU.

bilinen ilk türk-turan birliğidir. mö 12.000-9000 yıllarından MÖ 1500′e değin karadenizin kuzeyi, iran, ön asya, doğu anadolu ve orta asyada hüküm sürmüşler, bir çok alt devlet ve topluluk oluşturmuşlardır.

bir-oy-bil federasyonu türk-turani unsurlardan oluşmaktaydı ve her topluluğun ayrı beylik ve devletleri vardı.

BİR OY BİL ARDIL VE BAĞLI DEVLETLER;

-ON OYUL DEVLETİ(buhara-taşkent)

-OK ONİM OĞ(çin sınırında)

-ISUB-URA BİL(doğu anadolu-kafkaslar)

-ÖTÜGİN-İRİŞ(moğolistan)

-UŞUNTUNG İRİŞ(bugünkü afganistan ve doğu iran)

bir oy bil federasyonu haritası;





2-SÜMERLER

Güneş dil teorisine göre Türk-turani olan ve tarihin başlangıcı kabul edilen Mezopotamya kavmi.
Sümerler, M.Ö. 3500  M.Ö. 2000 yılları arasında mezopotamyada yaşamışlardır. Bir çok medeniyetin karanlık kurucuları oldukları gibi bir çok ırkın soyunun dayandığını iddia etmeye çabaladığı topluluktur sümerler

sümer şehir devletlerini gösterir harita;


3-AT-OY BİL FEDERASYONU:
BİR OY BİL FEDERASYONUna SAKALARın da dahil olmasıyla kurulan yeni federasyon. MÖ1500-MÖ 800 arasında balkanlar, karadenizin kuzeyi, ön asya ve orta asyada hüküm sürmüştür.
at-oy bil federasyonunun da temelini anav halkları ve oğuz türkleri oluşturmuş, bu halklara sakalar, moğollar, kırgızlar, proto hunlar gibi türk turani halklar da dahil olmuştur.

AT OY BİL FEDERASYONU ARDIL VE BAĞLI DEVLETLER;

-ISUB-URA BİL(kafkasya-doğu anadolu)
-ÖG ÖDÜS(kırım)
-ÖKÜGİMİN(urallar)
-TATAR-OK(tataristan-harzem)
-OK-UYUŞ(karadenizin kuzeyi-altaylar daha sonra bunların ardılları İSKİTLER olmuştur)

at oy bil ve ardılı türük bil federasyonu haritası;


4-TÜRÜK-BİL FEDERASYONU
AT-OY BİL FEDERASYONU sonrası ural dağlarının doğusunda orta asya çinin kuzeyinde MÖ 1200 yılından Büyük hun imparatorluğu ortaya çıkana dek varlığını sürdürmüş olan türk turan federasyonu.

BAĞLI DEVLETLER;
-ALTUN YİŞ DEVLETİ(altaylar)
-ÖKÜGİMİN YİŞ(urallarda)
-TATAR BİRİLE(tataristan)
-OK UDURKIN(kore ve mançuryada)

5-İSKİTLER
MÖ 800-MÖ 300 arasında Avrupaya ve ön asyaya akınlar tertipleyen ve karadenizin kuzeyinde ve altay dağlarının batısında önemli bir imparatorluk kuran türk kavmi.

iskit devleti haritası;

----------

